# Gtechniq C2V2



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

This stuff has caught my eye. I know it's new so the number of people who would have used it will be relatively low but how does it compare with the likes of Tough Coat?

I like the thought of 8 months durability from a single layer, and that it can be used on glass, plastics etc but my only concern is the price which seems high for 100ml?

What sort of prep is preferable? I like to use AIO's as a finishing polish but was under the impression that it will require bare paint?

I've also read about layering it to hide minor defects which whilst isn't ideal, sounds interesting if you've got some minor wash swirls and don't fancy going through a full decontamination and polish to get rid. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've yet to use mine due to the weather but you can dilute C2v2 and it will still give you 8 months durability and can also be used as a QD after washing, so it has many uses, which makes it good value for money in my book.

I don't think AIO will be much of a problem as C2v2 is usually applied over C1 for example so bare paint is not required. It can also be used as a standalone sealant, so again, many uses. I've heard nothing but good things about the new version so I can't wait to try mine out.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Get it, use it, love it.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

iPlod999 said:


> Get it, use it, love it.


Yes it is:thumb:


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=291708

have a look at this post. great product, and 100mil will last for a very long time.. great durability, and the tightest beading i have seen....one product you will not regret using....


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Do people believe everything manufactures write I am yet to see 2 years from any gtechniq product of their new range (+ range) remember *its up to* not a strict 8 months durability from one application I think for a daily driver washed couple of times a month you are looking at 4 months ish then you will want to reapply it what I will say about C2V2 is I used it neat and found it did keep car cleaner longer and was easy and quick to use and hold my hands up it is a product that I will keep using thumbs up from me.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=285863&page=2
Update on page 2


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry, I should have said up to 8 months but it's still great durability for the price. You don't seem to like Gtechniq products do you, with the odd exception. Personally, I've found them to be very good but each to their own.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> Sorry, I should have said up to 8 months but it's still great durability for the price. You don't seem to like Gtechniq products do you, with the odd exception. Personally, I've found them to be very good but each to their own.


you come to my open day blueberry I used to highly rate gtechniq and still like a few of their products but I can prove lots that I write it's not I don't dislike gtechniq it's the fact there new + range is not as good and does not last as long as the old type C1 did so I am open and honest if something out there is better or I have found it better I will say I can show videos now of the new C1+ that is leaving lots of water on the panel at 7 months while others nano sealants are still clearing this is with no tops ups of course I am not affiliated to any manufacture yes I was when it was my job now I am not and you will always see my honest opinion on products might make me unpopular with the fan boys but long as I know I am being honest what I see on old customers cars my own cars and in chemical testing on spare bonnets then I know I am being true to myself and not just what people are wanting to hear.

Hell I have lots of manufactures who send me pre realise samples asking for what changes should be done and honest opinion on it it's hard to say its crap at times to people you like but if its crap you have to be honest though most of the time its application mistakes that products get bad name for.

I don't use top ups as I want to see what an LSP will do how long it will last etc as that's their job then when it's done I will clean surface and put new one on hell I have seen people say there wax lasts nine months you get speaking to them they have been using a top up or a wax shampoo so the actual wax has probably long gone.

Like I said C2V2 is a good product I prefer it to C1.5V2 personally


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, think I might go for some of this. :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

1 word from me Fantastic


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

in answer to the original question yes, id certainly say C2v2 offers much better beading and durability than tough coat as well as being easier to apply and top up. 

C2v2 leaves a great glassy finish helping show clear reflections. great product all things considered


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well just ordered from Elite. :thumb:

Hope to give the Panda a good going over once the weather improves and will most definitely be using this.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Goodfella36 said:


> Do people believe everything manufactures write I am yet to see 2 years from any gtechniq product of their new range (+ range) remember *its up to* not a strict 8 months durability from one application I think for a daily driver washed couple of times a month you are looking at 4 months ish then you will want to reapply it what I will say about C2V2 is I used it neat and found it did keep car cleaner longer and was easy and quick to use and hold my hands up it is a product that I will keep using thumbs up from me.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=285863&page=2
> Update on page 2


in the absence of industry standard durability is a tricky question to answer. your criteria is not accurate as the ability of a product to sheet/repel water is not really a measure of if it is still protecting the paintwork.

also - if you applied a show car shine type product to a car that is left in the garage - durability is going to be much better than on a motorway hack.

one obvious way to see durability for c1 is to observe how durable it's brother product, c4 is on trim. if this keeps trim looking perfect for a couple of years then it is reasonable to assume it is still present on your car's paintwork.

but i will concede that the only noticeable way to judge whether a product is still functioning is to see if it is still repelling water/dirt. on a test car that was running 2400miles/month and rarely washed - c2v2 was still repelling water after 4 months where c2 old version and both versions of c1.5 had dropped off after 2 months.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok... Ive just ordered some C2v2, which I am going to use on the wife's new WHITE Nissan Qashqia. What I would like to have clarified is would there be any benefit from applying C1.5 prior too, or after application of C2v2.

Also I know that C2v2 can be used as a QD at a 1:20 dilution, however, what is the best mix (neat or diluted) to put on the initial coat and should it be layered....?????

Thanks


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Instructions are on the label. 1:5 mix should last up to 8 months. 1:12 as a QD up to 2 months. No point in layering it. You can use something like 1:8 for more than 2 months durability(theoretically) or i guess 1:20 would be good too for something less than month or month. And there is no point to apply c1.5.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

The 1:5 = 1 part C2v2 and 5 parts distilled water...????


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

The good thing about c1v2 is it will last ,as soon as you dilute c2v2 with water it only last a certain amount of time ....i bought both just incase and i did hear rob talking about ,them working on a c2v2 solution thats already mixed and will last ,so best to just mix what you think you will use in a 3 week period,ie in 100 or 200 ml mix...tap water yes and its does say ,you can spray neat on to a wet surface ..


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

So the question is, as its states on the bottle of c2v2 has anyone sprayed neat on a wet surface


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

you can spray onto a wet surface straight from the bottle but it wont benifit durability. its a better option to mix up exactly what you need (say 1:5) in a spray bottle and apply to a wet car. 

i personally dont see the advantage of applying both C1.5 and C2 apart from using C1.5 and topping up a few month on with C2.


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Hercs74 said:


> The 1:5 = 1 part C2v2 and 5 parts distilled water...????


That is correct.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

How much do people who use C2V2 actually use on a car...???? What spray bottles do you use and where did you get them from..????

Thanks


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi hercs you can get small 100 ml or 250 ml from ebay ,gtechniq do a small bottle ,but i think thats 500 ml with have to check , or swissvax do a 500 ml but thats about £5 ...


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

you need the water to activate it - applying it concentrated won't give any benefit.

we are getting some nice screen printed gradated bottles with high quality triggers done for this and for forthcoming gtech products.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have been looking at these ones.. These the ones yo mean..????

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-100ml...011&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=130835092698&


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

gtechrob said:


> you need the water to activate it - applying it concentrated won't give any benefit.
> 
> we are getting some nice screen printed gradated bottles with high quality triggers done for this and for forthcoming gtech products.


Hi Rob... When will these be available ?? Also how many ml's to do a vehicle..??

Regards

Dave


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Hercs74 said:


> Hi Rob... When will these be available ?? Also how many ml's to do a vehicle..??
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dave


just chasing our bottle supplier now. prob 2 weeks.

of diluted prod you will need about 80ml


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

gtechrob said:


> just chasing our bottle supplier now. prob 2 weeks.
> 
> of diluted prod you will need about 80ml


That sufficient for a Nissan Qaushqai..??

Regards


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi rob , you not fancy doing a snow foam ?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-100ml...=UK_HealthBeauty_Other_RL&hash=item23238d791c


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

this is a rough mockup of how they will look


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Hercs74 said:


> That sufficient for a Nissan Qaushqai..??
> 
> Regards


should be


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

They look nice... Any guide on price band..???


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

What size are they..


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

S3kel said:


> What size are they..


think they will be 750ml


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you definitely have to use distilled water or can you use tap?


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

millns84 said:


> Do you definitely have to use distilled water or can you use tap?


tap water is fine but you need to use the product up within a couple of months before the performance begins to drop off


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Is the degradation only with tap water Rob?

Sorry for all the questions


----------

